

Ask HN: VPN causing post to be [dead]? - tbenst

Just posted this link, only to see it instantly listed as dead: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8594575.<p>Might this be because I&#x27;m in China and using a VPN? Never had a dead post before. Thanks!
======
sctb
Please e-mail hn@ycombinator.com with any questions about HN.

------
tbenst
Just answered my own question, I think: turned off the VPN and made this post
which does not appear as [dead] to me. Can someone confirm?

Also, anyway for my previous post to have [dead] removed?

~~~
osphotos
If I go to that link I see nothing :(

